# Caractéristiques Imac G3?



## chiku (18 Février 2007)

Bonsoir tout le monde,
Je vais bientot recevoir mon premier mac(a savoir un Imac G3 333Mhz 96mo de ram
)
et j'aurais voulu savoir quelques petites choses...

-Un processeur de 333Mhz mac equivaut-il à un processeur 333Mhz pc?
-Les souris usb des Imac sont elles les mêmes que celles utilisées pour les pc?
-Et mon Imac serat-il assez puissant pour me permetre de lire des Divx?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## takamaka (19 Février 2007)

chiku a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde,
> Je vais bientot recevoir mon premier mac(a savoir un Imac G3 333Mhz 96mo de ram
> )
> et j'aurais voulu savoir quelques petites choses...
> ...



Réponses :

1) Non
2) Non
3) Tu veux vraiment connaître la réponse? :sleep: 

Spécifications détaillées de ton iMac G3.

Sinon, bienvenue sur le forum.

@+


----------



## guytantakul (19 Février 2007)

Bah, je tempère un peu...

- pour la comparaison en terme de fréquence, c'est non dans la plupart des cas (l'architecture des processeurs est radicalement différente)

- pour les souris, oui, tu peux brancher n'importe quelle souris usb sur un mac.

- pour les divx, ça dépend... du taux de compression, du bitrate et de la taille du film.
J'ai réussi à compresser puis regarder "le voyage de chihiro" gravé sur cd avec un ibook palourde 300 MHz avec juste 2 ou 3 saccades. 
En gros, c'est limite-limite (surtout pour un dessin animé)


----------



## melaure (19 Février 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> B
> J'ai réussi à compresser puis regarder "le voyage de chihiro" gravé sur cd avec un ibook palourde 300 MHz avec juste 2 ou 3 saccades.



Oui c'est la limite. J'ai testé sur la même config(iBook 300/544 Mo de RAM). Ca passe mais faut pas la moindre pertubation en même temps. Rien que changer le volume et paf un gros lag ...


----------



## guytantakul (19 Février 2007)

Exactement 
Branché sur secteur, lancé et hop, on ne touche plus à rien !


----------



## chiku (1 Mars 2007)

Bonsoir, g enfin acquéri mon premier mac!Seulement je suis un peu deçu par la compatibilitée de l'os installé deçu (Mac Os 9.2) car niveau logiciel il ne fait presque rien tourner  ...
Je me suis procuré un cd d'instalation Mac Os 10.4 mais lorsque je lance linstalation un message me dit que cet Os ne peut pas etre installé sur ma machine...
Quel version de Mac os X dois-je me procurer pour ma machine?
(La machine en question est un Imac G3 333Mhz)

Merci


----------



## chiku (1 Mars 2007)

Merci a tous pour vos reponses j'y vois un peu plus clair ^^


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2007)

Ta machine supporte au maximum Mac OS X 10.3.9 (Panther)

Cela dit, pas besoin d'ouvrir un nouveau topic pour &#231;a, l'ancien allait bien ! Je fusionne.

EDIT : Ah oui, au fait, Mac OS X avec 96 mo de Ram, faut pas y compter, hein ! Voici les possibilit&#233;s :

- Mac OS X Jaguar (10.2.8) : mini 128 Mo, conseill&#233; 256 Mo.
- Mac OS X Panther (10.3.9) : mini : 192 Mo, conseill&#233; 384 Mo.

Et vu ton processeur, 512 Mo, &#231;a serait encore mieux.


----------

